
The Ultimate Guide to Mobile App Analytics - helhady
https://blog.instabug.com/2018/04/mobile-app-analytics/
======
_o_
It is missing one vital point which is more important than framework you
choose: You need to ask user if it allows processing of his data for purpose
of analytics and if it allows sending it to 3rd party xyz. And it shouldn't be
preticked or enforced.

